# New version of Calibre has non-Amazon book sync



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm downloading the latest version of Calibre (0.7.44). The changelog has this listed:

"MOBI Output: Use the book uuid as the ASIN field and set cdetype to EBOK to allow Amazon furthest read tracking to work with calibre generated MOBI files."

Mike


----------

